# Star options to marriot points



## pgizzi (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi,

Trying to understand a few things regarding conversions. 

what is the ratio to convert star options to the new marriot points?

Does it ever make sense to convert star options to marriot points?

How does Converting star options to marriot points compare to depositing in interval international?

Looking to buy in Maui some day!

Thanks


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2018)

Star Options do not convert to Marriott points.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 6, 2018)

You can’t convert StarOptions to Marriott Points.

Perhaps you are talking about StarPoints? These are converted 1:3 to Marriott points.
You can convert SOs to SPs then to Marriott Points. But, the 1st step (SO-SP) is generally not worth the conversion (in most cases).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2018)

You can convert an underlying Vistana week to Reward points. You can also convert Home Options or Flex Options to Marriott Reward points. Perhaps this is what the OP was referring to?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> You can convert SOs to SPs then to Marriott Points. But, the 1st step (SO-SP) is generally not worth the conversion (in most cases).


Starpoints don't really exist anymore. You don't convert to Starpoints then to Marriott Reward points now. It is a single transaction. Convert your week to Marriott Reward points using the 1:3 ratio based on how many Starpoints your week was previously worth. Though as noted, it may not make much sense to do so.


----------



## byeloe (Oct 6, 2018)

pgizzi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying to understand a few things regarding conversions.
> 
> ...


Just to add, you don't even get the option to convert, unless you buy directly from the developer


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 6, 2018)

byeloe said:


> Just to add, you don't even get the option to convert, unless you buy directly from the developer



Or requalify a resale by buying from Developer (VSE)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 6, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Starpoints don't really exist anymore. You don't convert to Starpoints then to Marriott Reward points now. It is a single transaction. Convert your week to Marriott Reward points using the 1:3 ratio based on how many Starpoints your week was previously worth. Though as noted, it may not make much sense to do so.



Has VSE updated the StarPoints for their VOIs? I thought that they were still being converted 1:3 to Marriott Points after the SO-SP conversion (for those VOIs that are qualified to allow conversion).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> Has VSE updated the StarPoints for their VOIs? I thought that they were still being converted 1:3 to Marriott Points after the SO-SP conversion (for those VOIs that are qualified to allow conversion).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They haven't updated the amounts in the online VSE accounts. They are still being converted at a 1:3 ratio. The only difference is that now you don't convert to StarPoints and then to Marriott Reward points like one would have done the past several months. It goes straight to Marriott Reward Points.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 6, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> They haven't updated the amounts in the online VSE accounts. They are still being converted at a 1:3 ratio. The only difference is that now you don't convert to StarPoints and then to Marriott Reward points like one would have done the past several months. It goes straight to Marriott Reward Points.



the accounts have been showing the updated amounts (is 240000 instead of 80000) for a few weeks now...


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2018)

YYJMSP said:


> the accounts have been showing the updated amounts (is 240000 instead of 80000) for a few weeks now...


You look to be right. So no more 1:3 ratio.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2018)

OP is also implying a resale purchase, which means there are no associated starpoints/marriott reward points option.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 6, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> OP is also implying a resale purchase, which means there are no associated starpoints/marriott reward points option.



I do not see mention of resale in OP - just about buying Maui someday, and asking about converting SO to Marriott Points.

Bottom-line... Generally, not a great usage to convert SO to Marriott Points, or use II.
Especially Maui SOs...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgizzi (Oct 6, 2018)

Got it! So 148,000 star options equals 80,000 star points which is now 240,000 marriot “points”.  I can see where making that conversion would make little sense. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 6, 2018)

pgizzi said:


> Got it! So 148,000 star options equals 80,000 star points which is now 240,000 marriot “points”.  I can see where making that conversion would make little sense. Thanks for all the input.



One advantage is flexibility.  Also, a 10% bonus and conversion fee is waived for 5* Elites (my numbers may be off).  And, can convert as late as October (I think...). Some Tuggers find value in conversion.

I use my Hawaii weeks - and use WKV SOs to stay in Maui.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 7, 2018)

pgizzi said:


> Got it! So 148,000 star options equals 80,000 star points which is now 240,000 marriot “points”.  I can see where making that conversion would make little sense. Thanks for all the input.



not that simple unfortunately!

not all 148100 SO properties convert to 240000.  WKORV and WKORVN do.  WLR and WDW convert to 216000.  other owners can chime in other properties.

even different weeks at the same resort could vary.  I have two different 81000 SO weeks at SVR, where one converts to 126000 and the other to 138000...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 7, 2018)

Correct, but I think they were discussing Maui specifically.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tperez (Oct 8, 2018)

We convert a portion of our portfolio every year and I'd say that if you are purchasing just to convert, it would be difficult to justify financially because you'll need to purchase something from the developer and that will be pricey.  However, if you want to go to KOR/KORN/Nanea and occasionally go somewhere else, I think the conversion can make sense.  KOR or KORN convert to 240,000 MR points with a possible 10% bonus based on your status.  Within the MR system, if you book 4 nights with points you get the 5th night free.  So for 240,000 MR points, you can get a room that costs 30,000 points per night for 10 nights (8 using points, 2 free).  We've done this a few times and stayed at places like the Westin Kyoto Japan as well as the Times Square Element for 10 nights.  It's nice to have the flexibility.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Oct 8, 2018)

One thing I noticed with the switch. My points converted on a 1:3 basis but the hotel I normally use at Heathrow in London went from 7,000 to 24,000


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 8, 2018)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> One thing I noticed with the switch. My points converted on a 1:3 basis but the hotel I normally use at Heathrow in London went from 7,000 to 24,000



a lot moved around, but i think overall it was a wash.

the hit is going to be post Jan when a bunch of higher end properties go from the capped 60000 to 80000+, and peak pricing rolls out...


----------



## controller1 (Oct 8, 2018)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> One thing I noticed with the switch. My points converted on a 1:3 basis but the hotel I normally use at Heathrow in London went from 7,000 to 24,000



But is the 7,000 a Starpoint number and the 24,000 a Marriott point number?  If so, the increase is roughly 14% when one takes into account the 1:3 conversion ratio.


----------



## pgizzi (Oct 8, 2018)

tperez said:


> We convert a portion of our portfolio every year and I'd say that if you are purchasing just to convert, it would be difficult to justify financially because you'll need to purchase something from the developer and that will be pricey.  However, if you want to go to KOR/KORN/Nanea and occasionally go somewhere else, I think the conversion can make sense.  KOR or KORN convert to 240,000 MR points with a possible 10% bonus based on your status.  Within the MR system, if you book 4 nights with points you get the 5th night free.  So for 240,000 MR points, you can get a room that costs 30,000 points per night for 10 nights (8 using points, 2 free).  We've done this a few times and stayed at places like the Westin Kyoto Japan as well as the Times Square Element for 10 nights.  It's nice to have the flexibility.



I appreciate the detail and actual examples you site above.  When you say that you convert a potion of the star options to star points does that have to do with owning a unit with the lock off feature?  

How does that work in terms of converting a portion either to star points or to interval international or I guess a 3rd option is banking in vistana, correct? Thanks


----------



## cyntravel (Oct 8, 2018)

This may be redundant but if I have a resale mandatory week with star options they can not be converted to Marriott Reward Points?
Just checking to make sure I didn't miss anything.
Thanks


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 8, 2018)

cyntravel said:


> This may be redundant but if I have a resale mandatory week with star options they can not be converted to Marriott Reward Points?
> Just checking to make sure I didn't miss anything.
> Thanks


Correct.  Hence I am still not sure if OP realizes that buying a resale mandatory does not have the ability to convert to Marriott reward points.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Oct 9, 2018)

controller1 said:


> But is the 7,000 a Starpoint number and the 24,000 a Marriott point number?  If so, the increase is roughly 14% when one takes into account the 1:3 conversion ratio.



Not sure on what you are saying unless it's that my 'money' devalued by 14% overnight when the switch happened. All I know is I had just over 7,000 points prior to the switch and enough to get a night in the hotel of my choice but that became just over 21,000 points after the switch and not enough  

YYJMSP mentioned it's a wash but I've yet to see any of the Starwood hotels I've used in the past or intended using in the future where the new point value is below the 1:3 conversion ratio.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 9, 2018)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Not sure on what you are saying unless it's that my 'money' devalued by 14% overnight when the switch happened. All I know is I had just over 7,000 points prior to the switch and enough to get a night in the hotel of my choice but that became just over 21,000 points after the switch and not enough
> 
> YYJMSP mentioned it's a wash but I've yet to see any of the Starwood hotels I've used in the past or intended using in the future where the new point value is below the 1:3 conversion ratio.



Over time the points required at various hotels overall migrates up but the points that you receive for your timeshare unit never increases.  It's much like making $10 an hour when gas was $1 per gallon and 20 years later you still make $10 an hour but gass now costs $3 per gallon.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 9, 2018)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> YYJMSP mentioned it's a wash but I've yet to see any of the Starwood hotels I've used in the past or intended using in the future where the new point value is below the 1:3 conversion ratio.



all depends what you're booking.  We've gotten quite a few higher end SPG properties lined up for next year at the max 60K/nt that were more than the equiv 20K/nt.  Of course, these will increase in cost after Jan when the cap is removed and peak points also come online.

we've also got some Marriott bookings which we think are a good deal compared to nearby SPG properties. A couple got booked before the new rewards chart came in to play, and i think they're a steal.

on the other side of the equation, a lot of our cheaper stopover stays have gone up a bit.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 9, 2018)

YYJMSP said:


> all depends what you're booking.  We've gotten quite a few higher end SPG properties lined up for next year at the max 60K/nt that were more than the equiv 20K/nt.  Of course, these will increase in cost after Jan when the cap is removed and peak points also come online.
> 
> we've also got some Marriott bookings which we think are a good deal compared to nearby SPG properties. A couple got booked before the new rewards chart came in to play, and i think they're a steal.
> 
> on the other side of the equation, a lot of our cheaper stopover stays have gone up a bit.



I am curious about this.  I made a SP reservation quite a while ago.  If I cancel I assume I will get 3x Marriott Points (MP).
So I can cancel and rebook using MPs if the rate dropped?


----------



## controller1 (Oct 9, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> I am curious about this.  I made a SP reservation quite a while ago.  If I cancel I assume I will get 3x Marriott Points (MP).
> So I can cancel and rebook using MPs if the rate dropped?



Yes, you can do that and that's exactly what I've done for two such properties. 

I had one property that previously cost 35,000 Starpoints per night. I cancelled that reservation and made a new one at the same property for 60,000 Marriott points per night. That is a significant savings.  Just remember that you need to check to ensure an award room is available prior to cancelling your current reservation as there is no guarantee that the cancellation will place the room back into availability for an award reservation.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 9, 2018)

controller1 said:


> Yes, you can do that and that's exactly what I've done for two such properties.
> 
> I had one property that previously cost 35,000 Starpoints per night. I cancelled that reservation and made a new one at the same property for 60,000 Marriott points per night. That is a significant savings.  Just remember that you need to check to ensure an award room is available prior to cancelling your current reservation as there is no guarantee that the cancellation will place the room back into availability for an award reservation.



Thanks.  I am in process of trying.  They are telling me it could take up to 10 days to get my points returned to me.  Damn, I wish I looked at this sooner.
How long did it take to get your points credited back to your account?

This is significant- I used 80K SPs (now 240K MPs) to make a reservation that is now 200K for same reservation.  Or, I can upgrade from Cat6 to Cat7 for 240K MPs


----------



## controller1 (Oct 9, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks.  I am in process of trying.  They are telling me it could take up to 10 days to get my points returned to me.  Damn, I wish I looked at this sooner.
> How long did it take to get your points credited back to your account?
> 
> This is significant- I used 80K SPs (now 240K MPs) to make a reservation that is now 200K for same reservation.  Or, I can upgrade from Cat6 to Cat7 for 240K MPs



I didn't do this until I had combined my Starwood and Marriott accounts so that will be my history. I did it online and the cancelled points were returned immediately (or at least within three minutes).  Also, this was not a Marriott Travel Package but a normal online hotel reservation.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 9, 2018)

controller1 said:


> I didn't do this until I had combined my Starwood and Marriott accounts so that will be my history. I did it online and the cancelled points were returned immediately (or at least within three minutes).  Also, this was not a Marriott Travel Package but a normal online hotel reservation.



A very nice woman from the SPG Gold line helped me make the transfer - I used the 240K MPs to switch from Cat6 to Cat7 in NYC.  SWEET!!!
And now next to Central Park vs. in Time Square - which is where we wanted to be in first place.
Thanks - glad I looked into this.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 9, 2018)

controller1 said:


> Also, this was not a Marriott Travel Package but a normal online hotel reservation.



sigh, the old travel packages were a great deal, too bad they got massacred in the new system. Have one booking for next year for effectively 20000/nt vs 80000/nt if we were to rebook after Jan


----------



## tperez (Oct 10, 2018)

pgizzi said:


> I appreciate the detail and actual examples you site above.  When you say that you convert a potion of the star options to star points does that have to do with owning a unit with the lock off feature?
> 
> How does that work in terms of converting a portion either to star points or to interval international or I guess a 3rd option is banking in vistana, correct? Thanks



We own multiple weeks so we've converted an entire 2bd unit and also just the studio side of a lockoff when we use the 1bd side.  With Vistana its pretty easy to do on line and the SPG/MR points show up in less than a day it seems.  Although we haven't done it much, banking is easy to do on line too as long as you make sure you do it by the deadline based on your status.  We've never traded our Vistana in II and probably never will.  Occasionally we have to use II with our Marriott timeshare and there are just too many fees and limited availability.


----------



## dss (Oct 10, 2018)

Also, there is a known "issue" with legacy SPG point reservations. They are able to cancel/change, but if you want a refund of your points, quite often it cannot be done. I wasted 4-5 hours on hold (with the Plat line!!) and multiple calls/tickets on their held desk trying to get them to refund a decent amount of points for a stay I had to cancel. It was something so simple, but with their botched integration, just absolutely torture. 
The times wrote about the botched integration here and in typical Marriott fashion, they downplayed the impact instead of leaning in, owning it, and committing to doing better. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/08/business/marriott-hotel-reward-program-members.html


----------



## controller1 (Oct 10, 2018)

dss said:


> Also, there is a known "issue" with legacy SPG point reservations. They are able to cancel/change, but if you want a refund of your points, quite often it cannot be done. I wasted 4-5 hours on hold (with the Plat line!!) and multiple calls/tickets on their held desk trying to get them to refund a decent amount of points for a stay I had to cancel. It was something so simple, but with their botched integration, just absolutely torture.
> The times wrote about the botched integration here and in typical Marriott fashion, they downplayed the impact instead of leaning in, owning it, and committing to doing better.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/08/business/marriott-hotel-reward-program-members.html



Thanks for the link to the NYT article.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Oct 10, 2018)

YYJMSP said:


> all depends what you're booking.  We've gotten quite a few higher end SPG properties lined up for next year at the max 60K/nt that were more than the equiv 20K/nt.  Of course, these will increase in cost after Jan when the cap is removed and peak points also come online.
> 
> we've also got some Marriott bookings which we think are a good deal compared to nearby SPG properties. A couple got booked before the new rewards chart came in to play, and i think they're a steal.
> 
> on the other side of the equation, a lot of our cheaper stopover stays have gone up a bit.



Thanks for that information. It's been 10+ years since we made our purchases and received the big SPG incentives so they were spent long ago. Added to that we have avoided taking the SPG points for our ownerships in lieu of either selling the weeks or banking the SO. Consequentially we only have small accruals, usually from doing owner updates, and end up using those at the cheaper hotels near airports when we have an early flight.


----------



## tperez (Oct 11, 2018)

We've also found that with the merger, we have a lot more choices with properties available pretty much anywhere now.  Also as an added bonus, with the Residence Inn and Towneplace Suites you get a kitchen.  Helps to keep costs (and our weight) down when we're traveling.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 11, 2018)

dss said:


> Also, there is a known "issue" with legacy SPG point reservations. They are able to cancel/change, but if you want a refund of your points, quite often it cannot be done. I wasted 4-5 hours on hold (with the Plat line!!) and multiple calls/tickets on their held desk trying to get them to refund a decent amount of points for a stay I had to cancel. It was something so simple, but with their botched integration, just absolutely torture.
> The times wrote about the botched integration here and in typical Marriott fashion, they downplayed the impact instead of leaning in, owning it, and committing to doing better.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/08/business/marriott-hotel-reward-program-members.html



They refunded my points back - 240K MPs that came from 80K Legacy SPs from a canceled reservation. I used these points to book another reservation, but wasn’t required.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cherylK (Oct 18, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> You can’t convert StarOptions to Marriott Points.
> 
> Perhaps you are talking about StarPoints? These are converted 1:3 to Marriott points.
> You can convert SOs to SPs then to Marriott Points. But, the 1st step (SO-SP) is generally not worth the conversion (in most cases).
> ...



HI David, 
If I am understanding this conversion correctly am I assuming correctly the SPG members got the raw end of the deal?  The points tripled at our 4,000 a night hotel-- went to 17,500.  So even tripling 4,000 x3 = 12,000 we really seem to be on the losing end.  Also, I'm a little confused... we own at Westin Lagunamar, I wanted to convert some of my staroptions to starpoints but #1 what is the conversion rate?  Will I really be losing a lot? #2 above you said you have to convert SO to SP then to Marriott?  I feel like we just lost so much with this conversion.  We lost so many nights in SP (MP).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 18, 2018)

cherylK said:


> HI David,
> If I am understanding this conversion correctly am I assuming correctly the SPG members got the raw end of the deal?  The points tripled at our 4,000 a night hotel-- went to 17,500.  So even tripling 4,000 x3 = 12,000 we really seem to be on the losing end.  Also, I'm a little confused... we own at Westin Lagunamar, I wanted to convert some of my staroptions to starpoints but #1 what is the conversion rate?  Will I really be losing a lot? #2 above you said you have to convert SO to SP then to Marriott?  I feel like we just lost so much with this conversion.  We lost so many nights in SP (MP).



Hi - 
not an expert... but, never stopped me...

I think there are some winners and some losers between SPs and MPs.
For example - my conversion for NYC improved - so I cancelled and rebooked.

As to Lagunamar - if you bought from SVO/VSE - you can convert your week to SPs.  But the amount depends on your villa and season. The conversion is 3:1 from the SP conversion chart.  Or could already be converted - depending on source.  If over 200K - then that is MPs.

Overall, look at your MFs compared to the number of MPs you would get.
That (including fees to convert) is your cost per MP.

That $/MP value is your comparison for hotel stays.

I bought 100K SPs for 1.65c/SP (Special offer) and used 80K SPs (240K MPs) to stay at the JW Marriott in NYC - cost with tax/fees is $300/nite (Bargain!) vs. $700/nite (fuzzy math cause I would never spend that...)

Hope that helps.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cherylK (Oct 18, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> Hi -
> not an expert... but, never stopped me...
> 
> I think there are some winners and some losers between SPs and MPs.
> ...



thanks David, it will once I decipher the lingo here.  What's a MF?  Marriott____ ? 
I own a 2br lockoff.  I don't think I have a season?  We go whenever we want... 171,200 StarOptions a yr.  ( I'm probably a little confused here with "season").  
I want to go to Italy this year and there are 6 of us.  I found that to be a problem because all the hotel rooms only hold 2 people.  SO I need to book 3 rooms!!!  So either I outright rent to a friend a week in Lagunamar (book with my staroptions and take the cash from her to get an AirBNB) or book 3 rooms using points (very pricey). I'm just trying to figure out if conversion of my Staroptions to MP/SP was possible.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 19, 2018)

MF = Maintenance Fees
MP = Marriott Points (Hotel)
SP = Star Points (Hotel)
SO = Star Options (Timeshare)

You can’t convert to SPs if resale purchase.

How many SPs do you get with converting your WLR week?
These SPs convert 3:1 to MPs

Then use your MFs and any other fees to convert to SPs (if any).

That becomes your $ per MP. And can be used to estimate your EU hotels

btw - there is an acronym thread in Owner Resources in Stickies

I have never converted my weeks to SPs - not worth the value ($/SP).  I either use, rent, and use SOs for WKORV and WPORV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 19, 2018)

cherylK said:


> thanks David, it will once I decipher the lingo here.  What's a MF?  Marriott____ ?
> I own a 2br lockoff.  I don't think I have a season?  We go whenever we want... 171,200 StarOptions a yr.  ( I'm probably a little confused here with "season").



if it hasn't changed there are two seasons at WLR.  the 2BR lock off is either worth 148100 StarOptions or 81000 StarOptions.  not sure where you got 171200 from.

if your unit is not resale, and you have not used it in any way in the use year, you can convert an entire week at a time to points.  the higher season 2BR was worth 72000 SPs which is 216000 points.  the larger side is worth approx. 114000 of those points while the studio is worth approx. 102000 of those points.  the lower season 2BR is worth about 2/3rds that.  remember, you are converting a unit week usage, not StarOptions.

DnR's comment about MFs is that both seasons cost the same annual maintenance fees, so you are getting more points per dollar if you own the higher season and converting it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 19, 2018)

YYJMSP said:


> if your unit is not resale, and you have not used it in any way in the use year,


Is Vistana different from Marriott. WIth Marriott, if you want to convert to Reward Points, you need to do so before December 31st of the year prior to the use year. So to convert 2018 use to Reward Points, you need to have done so before December 31st 2017. Which would now be too late. Does Vistana allow you to convert up to December 31st of the use year?


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 19, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Is Vistana different from Marriott. WIth Marriott, if you want to convert to Reward Points, you need to do so before December 31st of the year prior to the use year. So to convert 2018 use to Reward Points, you need to have done so before December 31st 2017. Which would now be too late. Does Vistana allow you to convert up to December 31st of the use year?



you can't have a future booking (home or SO's) against a unit week that you are trying to convert.

dates depend on your eliteness level.

I believe all owners can start to convert 2019 as of Oct 1st 2018 if you prepay your estimated 2019 fees.

regular owners have until Mar 31 2019 (I think) to convert 2019.  elite owners have until later in 2019.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 19, 2018)

YYJMSP said:


> you can't have a future booking (home or SO's) against a unit week that you are trying to convert.
> 
> dates depend on your eliteness level.
> 
> ...


So by now, for most (non elite) Vistana owners, it is too late to convert 2018 use year to reward points?


----------



## controller1 (Oct 19, 2018)

I think there is a lot of confusion here referring to Starpoints.  Starpoints are now obsolete/extinct/not around.  When one goes to their Vistana Dashboard and looks under Account Balances/What I Own at the conversion from StarOptions to points, the amount of points shown is the Marriott Points amount.  There is no need to perform a 1:3 conversion, etc.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 19, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> So by now, for most (non elite) Vistana owners, it is too late to convert 2018 use year to reward points?



too late for everyone -- non elites had to end of Mar, 3*'s had to end of Jun and 4/5*'s had until end of Sep

Oct 1st was the beginning of conversion for 2019 usage...


----------



## cherylK (Oct 20, 2018)

YYJMSP said:


> if it hasn't changed there are two seasons at WLR.  the 2BR lock off is either worth 148100 StarOptions or 81000 StarOptions.  not sure where you got 171200 from.
> 
> if your unit is not resale, and you have not used it in any way in the use year, you can convert an entire week at a time to points.  the higher season 2BR was worth 72000 SPs which is 216000 points.  the larger side is worth approx. 114000 of those points while the studio is worth approx. 102000 of those points.  the lower season 2BR is worth about 2/3rds that.  remember, you are converting a unit week usage, not StarOptions.
> 
> DnR's comment about MFs is that both seasons cost the same annual maintenance fees, so you are getting more points per dollar if you own the higher season and converting it.




thank you, yes i realized we have 148,100... we rolled over some extra options.  I forgot.  It's not a resale, and now I understand what you are saying.  I think I should rent it to a friend.  I think that's the best option.  Thank you!


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 21, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> MF = Maintenance Fees
> MP = Marriott Points (Hotel)
> SP = Star Points (Hotel)
> SO = Star Options (Timeshare)


MRP = Marriott Reward Points (Hotel)
DC = Marriott Destination Club (timeshare)


----------



## Theodore Borromeo (Oct 21, 2018)

I have a Starwood Amex card. Marriott asks me to combine the SPG points with my Marriott points (the accounts are now combined). I have Gold status with both programs. Does this thread’s discussion of pros and cons of converting to Marriott apply to me? Does my question make sense? Confused.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 21, 2018)

Theodore Borromeo said:


> I have a Starwood Amex card. Marriott asks me to combine the SPG points with my Marriott points (the accounts are now combined). I have Gold status with both programs. Does this thread’s discussion of pros and cons of converting to Marriott apply to me? Does my question make sense? Confused.


Converting to Reward Points doesn't very often make sense. You need to really look at the specific use case of the Reward Points to determine if it is something that makes sense. Given how MFs have increased so much but the amount of points you get for your week has stayed the same, or gotten worse if you consider reward program devaluations, converting to reward point is often a bad deal.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 21, 2018)

GrayFal said:


> MRP = Marriott Reward Points (Hotel)
> DC = Marriott Destination Club (timeshare)



Thanks. I was wondering what the new acronym for MRP would be as I have a thing for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 22, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks. I was wondering what the new acronym for MRP would be as I have a thing for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know


----------

